# Rogue Pulls to the Right



## Adamki (Aug 23, 2019)

My Nissa Rogue pulls to the right all the time, this has been going on since I first purchased this car. I have taken it back to the dealer three times and today the tech came up and talked to me. He claims he has a Nissan Rogue also and he pulls to the right, he said that all Nissan Rogue's pull to the right. SO I am taking a survey, how many of you that own Nissan Rogue's have this problem of their car pulling to the right. I hope all of you have the problem because you are supposed to have this problem.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If it's a heavy pull to the right on a totally flat road (no crown), then the suspension has to be out of spec. Most likely toe-in is out of spec. Get a second opinion with a private repair shop or another Nissan dealer. Inspect your front tires for excessive wear like cupping.


----------



## Prada (Nov 5, 2017)

Wind could be the issue. My Rogue goes crazy on the highway when I'm going 55MPH+, But that's only when it's very windy.
You might want to get an alignment too. Does Alignment Fix Vibration? How to Tell When It's Time for a Tires Alignment - Tireer.com


----------

